# My 4 dalmatians



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Bruiser with my hat on








Jake








Jake and Maggie








Maggie and Ozzy








Ozzy


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Bruiser and Maggie are liver spotted. Jake is lemon spotted and Ozzy is black and white.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the hat picture! Never heard of lemon spotted before but I have to say I love it!!
They are all adorable!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

They're all adorable, beautiful colors too!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

gorgeous!!!

never saw liver dalmatians.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

They are all adorable, but I love Ozzy. 

He reminds me of Jake, a Dal I rescued years ago. He came out of no where, attacked my pit bull and my neighbor beat him off with her walking stick. Well after that he straightened himself up and followed us home. Called the number on his ID tag which long distance (over 100 miles from me) and they swore up and down they didn't own a dog and had that number for over 9 yrs. Well he was heartworm positive, emaciated, intact, broken tail. This was about 2 yrs after Disney had released 101 Dalmatians with real dogs and Jake was about 2 yrs old. All Dal rescues were super duper full and had no room for him. Animal control said they would kill him and I begged everyone I knew to save this dog. 

Finally my Great Aunt said bring him by and let me have a look at him. This was a women who had never owned a dog in her life. She said leave him and she would fatten him up. She hated seeing anything skinny. Before it was said and done, Jake won her heart and broke her wallet. He had heartworm treatment, neutered, tail amputation all within the first 6 months. Then one day I get a call, Jake can't pee. So we take him to the e-vet he had a blockage due to stones. They gave him meds and sent him home. He didn't get better so back to the regular vet. She kept him and ended up having to remove his penis to get rid of the blockage. So Jake became Jakette! Lived several more years that way, but his kidneys ended up failing. But boy was that one smart dog and quite the handful right up to the end. He was a local celebrity b/c everyone knew the Dalmatian Lady b/c my Aunt walked him 5 miles a day and people loved seeing him. Jake loved being the center of attention. The vet loved him so much, she couldn't even euthanize him, she had to have another vet come do it. She couldn't stop crying so she ended up leaving the building. Everyone that met him, loved Jake.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I DEMAND more pictures of your crew! I love love LOVE Dalmatians(had one myself many years ago, getting a puppy in the next few years), and oh my goodness you have a lemon spotted! I have always adored those! You MUST post more pictures!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow - that is such an amazing story. 

I have had dalmatians in my life since I was 10 (35 now). We used to breed them and after that, all have been pets. When I found out they came with liver spots, I had to buy one. Now I have 2! Then I found Jake and he was so handsome with his lemon (look almost caramel color) I had to have him. Ozzy - I originally went to see his brother. But when I sat down, he crawled up onto my lap and licked my face. That was it!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I have tons of pictures. I will definitely be posting more!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Bruiser








Jake








Ozzy








Maggie and Jake








Maggie and Bruiser


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

There are not many Dalmatians around here. Your dogs are beautiful. I had a friend that had a lemon one years ago. I had never seen that color before then and hadn't again till yours. Nice.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I am on the fence about getting another one. When I saw her picture yesterday I haven't been able to stop thinking about her...but man do I really want a 5th dog??? Here is what she looks like....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know why DFC photos always come up all pixelated for me  Your dogs are beautiful from what I can see on your sig photo. I have always wanted a Dal and a liver dal would just be perfect!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

TJMagoo said:


> I am on the fence about getting another one. When I saw her picture yesterday I haven't been able to stop thinking about her...but man do I really want a 5th dog??? Here is what she looks like....
> 
> View attachment 8766


Holy cave in, she's adorable. I keep thinking the same thing the breeder I want my next basset hound puppy from is having a litter any day now. But the hubby say's a big NO to 5 dogs.

I don't think it is either Maddie I don't think would be very nice to a puppy.

But still how can you not?


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Well I just sent the breeder a deposit for this little girl. I am insane!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I was going to say do it!!! Pictures are a must once she is home!!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your Dalmatians are beautiful!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You did it really? Oh I am so jealous I can't wait to see pictures of her. I think we are all nuts.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah I did it. I can't pick her up until the 26th so I will post pictures when I get her home. Now the tough part - picking out a name.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I picked her up last Saturday. Her name is Molly. I am insane for having 5 dogs but I love them all like they are my kids. 

Here she is with Ozzy (who is 7 months older than her) and my niece.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

She's a living doll.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

She is fitting in very well with the others. Ozzy doesn't realize how rough he is playing with her. He pins her down and then drags her by her collar. She snaps back at him sometimes. And sometimes she hides by my feet from him.


----------

